# License Donations



## JFF (Oct 7, 2020)

Here we will give an indication of how the money was used.

First of all, the license for XF 2.2 is pending. It makes sense to get a Second Hand License here (cheaper, we hardly upgrade).

This is now in progress.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JFF (Oct 8, 2020)

The progress so far now is, that we need to withdraw the money. I am currently in talks for to get a license for 125 $ instead of 165 $.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 9, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> The progress so far now is, that we need to withdraw the money. I am currently in talks for to get a license for 125 $ instead of 165 $.



Art of the Deal!
that's a great discount


----------



## JFF (Oct 12, 2020)

So a new license was acquired for 110 $ with some luck, buying the gallery next for 65 $ + Vat. And there go 185,4 $.


----------



## JFF (Oct 12, 2020)

We will test XF 2.2 soon, set this up and then add / buy the other plugins. Step for step. This will require a little time, since we (rather I) need to recreate the skins.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 12, 2020)

Hopefully the transition goes smoothly and no features break.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 13, 2020)

Will it look mostly the same?


----------



## JFF (Oct 13, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Will it look mostly the same?



Well yes, but expect many better features. Especially for mobile.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Mider T (Oct 13, 2020)

I'm just glad you said License and not Licence


----------



## JFF (Oct 13, 2020)

Mider T said:


> I'm just glad you said License and not Licence



Isn't it the same ?


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 14, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> The progress so far now is, that we need to withdraw the money. I am currently in talks for to get a license for 125 $ instead of 165 $.


Do you own this place now instead of Tazmo?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 17, 2020)

Do we get that Princess Peach skin you promised us now?


----------



## Eros (Oct 17, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Do we get that Princess Peach skin you promised us now?


And how about...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 17, 2020)

I will design a Peach banner and come up with some colors if they'll put it up. It's not like it's beyond me. I've got 50$ worth of Adobe subscriptions itching to get used.


----------



## Eros (Oct 18, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I will design a Peach banner and come up with some colors if they'll put it up. It's not like it's beyond me. I've got 50$ worth of Adobe subscriptions itching to get used.


If you added Bowsette, it would be lulzy. NGL.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 18, 2020)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> If you added Bowsette, it would be lulzy. NGL.


Bowsette is 2 years old now. That's like 40 in Meme years.


----------



## SoulFire (Oct 19, 2020)

I want a My Hero Academia skin!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ral (Oct 23, 2020)

Looking forward to the upgrade!! XenForo 2 comes jammed packed with cool features, though reactions no longer require a 3rd party add-on, which is AMAZING 

Can't say the same for reputation, there are options, though, but I believe the creator of the add-on you all use here has no plans on porting it for XF2. Unless, however, you created a custom add-on yourselves? In any case, I have PHP knowledge/experience if you all need help with attempting to port the rep add-on/system to XF 2.2.

Theming/Skinning on XF2 is a bit different as well, though I worked my way around the troubling issues and the mobile experience overall is sweet.

Last per not least, the smiley/emoticon system is much smoother.

Feel free to reach out to me, Mbxx, if you require assistance in any way, I wish to give back to the forum that started my Internet journey!

Edit: Btw, auto-correct keeps trying to replace "Mbxx" with "Max" so, I think I'll call you Max from now on


----------



## JFF (Oct 23, 2020)

Ral said:


> Looking forward to the upgrade!! XenForo 2 comes jammed packed with cool features, though reactions no longer require a 3rd party add-on, which is AMAZING
> 
> Can't say the same for reputation, there are options, though, but I believe the creator of the add-on you all use here has no plans on porting it for XF2. Unless, however, you created a custom add-on yourselves? In any case, I have PHP knowledge/experience if you all need help with attempting to port the rep add-on/system to XF 2.2.
> 
> ...




"reactions no longer require a 3rd party add-on" ?

So for update; I created pretty much 7 skins and more to come for @dream and @Naruto.

Needed Plugins are far along to.

LinkChecker = -55 $
Dice = -20 $
Moderator Ess = -25 $
Prefix = -10 $
Spam = -30 $
Threadmarks = -25 $
Notes ) -35 $
-----------------
200 $ + 185,4 $ = 385.4 $

So we are already 70 $ over the fundraiser.

One problem might be, that the Blog guy wants 130 $ for this Plugin ~ hurray. Its a private plugin.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ral (Oct 24, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> "reactions no longer require a 3rd party add-on" ?
> 
> So for update; I created pretty much 7 skins and more to come for @dream and @Naruto.
> 
> ...



My apologies, I meant Post Ratings lol there is a spin-off called  but I honestly believe that the new Reactions feature for XF2 will more than meet the requirements if you’re able to convert/export/import the Post Ratings data (if they even have a migration tool for that).

But shit man that is a lot of dough for a Blog add-on. Is it even being actively maintained? The one I was looking at could have been the same guy who doesn’t even sell it in the XenForo marketplace.

Though, if we’re being honest, I would have had no problem giving you my unused XF2 license if I had seen this thread sooner.

I am glad things are headed down the right path and the XF2 upgrade being inevitable. I do QA for a FOSS Forum software called Flarum which takes a modern approach to how things are done with forums. Though, I will admit that I still have a soft spot for XF2 and Vbulletin seeing as they were the top 2 beasts.

As far as your add-on list goes, are they seriously charging for spam management add-on’s? Lol. Akismet + StopForumSpam add-on’s should be free, whoever is charging for add-on’s that utilize these platforms and their API’s are booty. Though, Google ReCaptcha v3 combined with both of those spam management add-on’s should help reduce spam to a decent amount.

Lastly, is reputation going away? I don’t see a replacement system that would meet it’s requirements, but I have no objections to attempting to port your current rep system to XF2.

Link Checker add-on relies on CRON jobs, no?

I appreciate the transparency with how the funds are being used, btw.


----------



## JFF (Oct 24, 2020)

Ral said:


> My apologies, I meant Post Ratings lol there is a spin-off called  but I honestly believe that the new Reactions feature for XF2 will more than meet the requirements if you’re able to convert/export/import the Post Ratings data (if they even have a migration tool for that).
> 
> But shit man that is a lot of dough for a Blog add-on. Is it even being actively maintained? The one I was looking at could have been the same guy who doesn’t even sell it in the XenForo marketplace.
> 
> ...



Yes, there is Content Ratings or Reactions Plus, which we need for an upgrade and for the old data. I prefer Content Ratings. I do not think Xenforo 2.2 imports it, even if they got a own system ? I probably overlooked it.

Its a private Addon for the blog. It seems to be the real deal. And yes, that might be him -> Bob.

Too late with the license lol. But no issue. Why you even got it then 

Never heard of Flarum, but XF2 or Woltlab are hard to beat. Especially in terms of development. XF2.2 seems to be near perfection and a big step from XF1.5. Especially from the mobile standpoint. I doubt you can make it much better. For this software; that kinda looks like something I developed. In general; its simple to compare.

And yes, Xon-SignupAbuseBlocking is very, very good. Too much to explain. And we will use HCaptcha I think. ReCaptacha and other stuff work, but this seems to be alot alot better. Reputation is safe including the port.

No, Link Checker does not rely on in per se. Its actually much better what we currently use. It took about 1 hour to check around 4 Million posts for links. And It comes with alot a great features. I am very happy with this addon.

The only issue is the blog. He asks for the plugin nearly as much as the forum software itself 

Of course, people should know how it is used.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 3, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Of course, people should know how it is used.



So uh, wish to let us know where that list of donations since February have been allocated to?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 3, 2021)

Regardless of whether you actually want to say anything, this thread hasn't been touched since October, so I'm sure anyone would be wondering by now about progress or completion, just looking at this page of threads.


----------

